# bottecchia



## nelsbruce (Dec 31, 2002)

aare these good bikes


----------



## carbfib (Jul 15, 2005)

I've heard nothing negative.
(but) I'll stay with My Cinelli,Masi, Mondonico, Moulton.


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

It's another once illustrious brand name now slapped onto anonymous generic chunks of metal.


----------



## JaeP (Mar 12, 2002)

*Here's a good one*

Here's my work in progress. It's steel. It's Italian. It's red and It's my Bottecchia.


----------



## barry1021 (Nov 27, 2005)

*Oh my goodness*



JaeP said:


> Here's my work in progress. It's steel. It's Italian. It's red and It's my Bottecchia.


I am drooling on my keyboard, that is gorgeous!! I believe this qualifies under the "once illustrious" label! Congrats, cannot wait to see it built up!

b21


----------



## AlexCad5 (Jan 2, 2005)

JaeP said:


> Here's my work in progress. It's steel. It's Italian. It's red and It's my Bottecchia.



I desperately want that bike!


----------



## Stogaguy (Feb 11, 2006)

*Classic!*

JaeP, Congratulations! That is a sweet looking bike. Where did you get it. Condition wise, it looks brand new. What was the production date. It appears to be late 70s or early 80s. What is the rear dropout spacing?


----------



## physasst (Oct 1, 2005)

*Yeah....*

that is absolutely gorgeous....I'm drooling, but then I remember I have a gorgeous Merckx with chrome fork and chainstay being delivered.... 


HEY...Mike from BD...if you're reading this.....Look above..THIS is the kind of bike with full alloy campy that you could probably sell a lot of......a classic steel/chrome roadie.


----------



## Einstruzende (Jun 1, 2004)

JaeP you need to quit posting that picture! I saw it long ago in Retro and every time I think about a perfect looking bike, that's what comes to mind. My poor Colnago's can barely handle the thought!


----------



## Lifelover (Jul 8, 2004)

*Major Porn*



JaeP said:


> Here's my work in progress. It's steel. It's Italian. It's red and It's my Bottecchia.



I had to have a smoke after seeing that!


----------



## JaeP (Mar 12, 2002)

*Gee, Thanx!*

Thanks for all the compliments. I put it up for sale @ the SD Veloswap on Nov. 05. Since I don't have the fork I was throwing in a new Campy Record 10 speed alloy crankset and a matching Campy bottom bracket (Italian thread, of course). Even the world famous Joe Bell came over and congradulated me on such a fine frame. I held firm for $350.00. There was a lot of interest but the Bottecchia didn't sell (I think everyone was looking for carbon coated stuff). Anyway, I got a great deal on a Leader 735TR track frame at the veloswap and I'm currently building her up to get her ready for Tues. night track racing in April, so the Bottecchia has been put on the back burner.

The vitals: I think the frame is from the mid '80's 'cause the lettering is the vinyl press-on type. The rear spacing is 126mm. It's a 57 with a 56 top tube (both c-to-c).


----------



## Einstruzende (Jun 1, 2004)

If you are selling it for $350 I'll buy it right now.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

nelsbruce said:


> aare these good bikes



Are you talking vintage stuff or today's offerings?


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

That's a "real" Bottecchia. The stuff Spratt is hawking is more of his generic Taiwan stuff with a "bought" name.


----------



## Boja (May 15, 2011)

JaeP said:


> Here's my work in progress. It's steel. It's Italian. It's red and It's my Bottecchia.


Ooooo !! nice ! I have the same, accept I have red letters on the white frame. 56 cm frame, and dura ace on it. It is a beautifully made bike, and rides like hell. You have it finished??? 

Sorry, you sold it. The new owner must be happy

I tried to upload photo of my Bottecchia hope it works


----------



## Kontact (Apr 1, 2011)

Today's "Bottecchia" is a name TM'd by Mike at BD, just like he did when Motobecane's US TM expired. It's just a name stuck on Asian made frames with no connection to the brand Lemond rode in the '89 Tour.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Holy jeebus, super thread dredge.

But that is an amazing frame. Italian steel at its finest....


----------



## kiwisimon (Oct 30, 2002)

here are a ton of photos from a guy selling his over here in japan
https://picasaweb.google.com/104932986045636896131/BOTTECCHIA04#


----------



## Fivethumbs (Jul 26, 2005)

What's sad is I remember reading this thread when it came out in 2006! I need to get on my bike more.


----------



## Boja (May 15, 2011)

*Re:sale of Bottecchia*



kiwisimon said:


> here are a ton of photos from a guy selling his over here in japan


Couldn't get it to work. Sure like to see it. " Over here in Japan" -I take it that you are from there. One question, as I have Dura ace on the bike, I came to realize that Shimano makes no spare parts for the old components. Also, these components are not that old, the company made this series till 1996. But when I need some new rubber covers for the shifters, of anything else, I am SOL. This is strange, if I need some parts for a 1969 Pontiac, or an old Skoda, this is no problem. Any info on this???


----------



## kiwisimon (Oct 30, 2002)

Welcome to the world of ShimaNOparts. Kinda famous for forced obselence. Hoods are available on NOS basis but to tell the truth I am either Campy or Sram on all my bikes except the single speeds and fixie.


----------



## Boja (May 15, 2011)

kiwisimon said:


> Welcome to the world of ShimaNOparts. Kinda famous for forced obselence. Hoods are available on NOS basis but to tell the truth I am either Campy or Sram on all my bikes except the single speeds and fixie.


So I seen the bike you forwarded, hmmm, nice, for sure !!! Probably not many left any more. What bikes you have??


----------



## kiwisimon (Oct 30, 2002)

Boja said:


> So I seen the bike you forwarded, hmmm, nice, for sure !!! Probably not many left any more. What bikes you have??


Only one Japanese built frame. Really like American bikes, except Harleys.
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showpost.php?p=3329070&postcount=8


----------



## Boja (May 15, 2011)

Than this make two of us, I also don't like Harleys. But I do have old NSR 250. These babies wern't imported to Europe. Japanese kept the good stuff to them selfs.
Updated photos, better than the mobile pick from before


----------



## bottecchia_eja (Jul 18, 2010)

robdamanii said:


> Holy jeebus, super thread dredge.
> 
> But that is an amazing frame. Italian steel at its finest....


Speaking of thread dredging....





































And for good measure....


----------



## jmoryl (Sep 5, 2004)

It should be noted that not all real Botecchias were Columbus tubed beauties like the ones pictured above. During the '70s bike boom there were some hideously finished gas pipe Botecchias sporting Campy Valentino components and cottered cranks. And I think I saw a few folding bikes with the name as well. Nice bikes at the top end of the range, like many wide range Italian producers.


----------



## paredown (Oct 18, 2006)

bottecchia_eja said:


> Speaking of thread dredging....
> [/IMG]


That is some sweet lookin' bike!

I've been admiring the Bottechia Lemond/ADRs in the lime green and purple--saw a whole bunch and didn't jump on any of them--lately nothing.


----------



## Mapearso (Jul 12, 2010)

bottecchia_eja said:


> Speaking of thread dredging....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's super-nice. I had one in the early / mid90s, rode and raced the crap out of it. Like a dummy I let it go when I moved. Oh well....


----------



## bottecchia_eja (Jul 18, 2010)

Mapearso said:


> That's super-nice. I had one in the early / mid90s, rode and raced the crap out of it. Like a dummy I let it go when I moved. Oh well....


Thanks man...or better...grazie amico!

We all have had bikes or cars or other objects that we sold and now regret we did.

If I still had my 1972 Chevy Malibu...but I was in college and it was a choice between having nice wheels like the Malibu or paying for books. :cryin:


Like you said: Oh well! 

Again, thanks for the kind comments. Believe it or not, that bike nearly saved my life.


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

jmoryl said:


> It should be noted that not all real Botecchias were Columbus tubed beauties like the ones pictured above. During the '70s bike boom there were some hideously finished gas pipe Botecchias sporting Campy Valentino components and cottered cranks. And I think I saw a few folding bikes with the name as well. Nice bikes at the top end of the range, like many wide range Italian producers.


A buddy at college had one of those gas pipe, low-end Botecchias. It was the early Seventies. During the heart of the bike boom. Pretty cheesy bike, but not nearly as bad as the Bianchis that they were competiing with. The low end ones were the only ones I ever saw at that time. Then, one day, I saw one like the ones in this post. What? They're good? Yeah! They're great!


----------



## mapleleafs-13 (Oct 13, 2011)

JaeP said:


> Here's my work in progress. It's steel. It's Italian. It's red and It's my Bottecchia.


this thing is beautiful, i've seen one of these on velospace with shamals and c-record


----------

